# [SOLVED]Como insalar una verion de ATI-DRIVERS especifica ??

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo una laptop con chipset Ati Radeon X1200, utilizo Genoo AMD64 2008.0, kernel 2.6.28-r1 y no logro instalar el driver mas reciente que proporciona portage, asi que busque en la pagina de ati.com la version recomendada para mi chipset, y me encontre con que recomiendan la version 9.1, osea el driver ati-driver-installer-9-1-x86.x86_64.run, pero no se como habilitar en el portage la descarga de esa determinada version ???

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Fri Feb 06, 2009 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
emerge =categoría/paquete-versión.subversión
```

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra por tu contestacion.

En cuestion y teoricamente es correcto, pero aun tengo duda de como invocar una version especifica para lso ati-drivers, ya que por ejemplo, para las nvidia-drivers no he tenido ningun problema, solamente hago esto:

1- accedo a la pagina de nvidia.com.

2- busco la version recomedada para mi tarjeta nvidia (ejemplo: digamos que fuese la 1.876).

3- echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.876 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

4- emerge nvidia-drivers, y se baja el driver de la version especificada

En conclusion, si busco el driver de vrsion 1.876, solo lo pongo explicito en el package.kywords, pero para las ati-drivers la cosa cambia  :Sad: , ya si invocamos por ejemplo la version ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run, en el portage nos muestra algo asi:

```
*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.501

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 59,059 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is
```

Vaya, en cuestion a simplevista creemos que se trata de la version: 8.501, cuando en realidad se bajaria la vrsion ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run. He hay mi problematica  :Sad: , desdeo bajarme del portage la version que me instale el driver ati-driver-installer-9-1-x86.x86_64.run, ya que es la recomedada por la pagina de ati.

Espero haberme dado a entender !!

bye bye

----------

## Condex

Hola Diabliyo

Pues, si entiendo como funciona esto de los ebuilds, ninguno de los que hay actualmente en el portage oficial se descarga ese archivo en concreto que comentas. La última versión que me sale en el eix es la 8.561 y esa instala el archivo: ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run

```

GentooBox ati-drivers # grep '.*ati-driver-installer.*.x86.x86_64.run' ati-drivers-8.561.ebuild

SRC_URI="${ATI_URL}/ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run"

```

Supongo que tendremos que esperar a que actualicen los ebuilds(veo en la página de ATi que el driver es del 28 de este mes)...   :Confused:  O llegado el caso, hacerte un ebuild propio partiendo de uno de los que ya existen  :Wink: 

A ver si alguien puede comentarte algo más  :Wink: 

----------

## Diabliyo

[quote="Condex"]Hola Diabliyo

Pues, si entiendo como funciona esto de los ebuilds, ninguno de los que hay actualmente en el portage oficial se descarga ese archivo en concreto que comentas. La última versión que me sale en el eix es la 8.561 y esa instala el archivo: ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run

```

GentooBox ati-drivers # grep '.*ati-driver-installer.*.x86.x86_64.run' ati-drivers-8.561.ebuild

SRC_URI="${ATI_URL}/ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run"

```

Supongo que tendremos que esperar a que actualicen los ebuilds(veo en la página de ATi que el driver es del 28 de este mes)...   :Confused:  O llegado el caso, hacerte un ebuild propio partiendo de uno de los que ya existen  :Wink: 

He habilitado a portage para que me muestre el driver que me mencionaste, ya que viendo los LAST DRIVERS, la version 8-12 (8.561) es la version compatible !!... Veremos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Diabliyo, no me entendiste: Se usa el signo igual cuando se especifican versiones puntuales.

Usar emerge =categoria/paquete-versión instala ese paquete, esa versión puntualmente.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

Bueno, la idea de todo esto es que no logro instalarle el driver de mi tarjeta ati  :Sad: ....

Uso Gentoo AMD64 2008.0, kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8, mi chipset es una tarjeta de video:

```
shell# lspci | grep VGA

01L05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
```

He intento instalar el driver que funcionaba con mi kernel 2.6.25, que es: ati-drivers-8.471.3.

He habilitado el driver de dicha version y no se ha instalado, despues intente instalar el driver mas reciente de portage y sale exactamente el mismo error  :Sad: . El error es:

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.27-gentoo-r8

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.471

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing fglrx module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r8 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_SetPageNoCache':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1161: error: implicit declaration of function 'change_page_attr'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_ProcessIsTerminated':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1192: error: implicit declaration of function 'find_task_by_pid'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1192: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_put_user_ptr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1594: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_PosixSecurityCapGetEffectiveVector':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1888: error: implicit declaration of function 'cap_t'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_PosixSecurityCapSetEffectiveVector':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1896: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_check_pci':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1951: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_phys_addr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2392: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2392: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2392: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_page_table':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2414: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2542: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_flush_cache':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2718: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pci_find_slot':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2840: warning: 'pci_find_slot' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:545)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2972: warning: 'return' with a value, in function returning void

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3548: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3548: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3566: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3566: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3573: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3573: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3580: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3580: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3587: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3587: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3594: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3594: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3601: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3601: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3610: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3610: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_CallFuncOnOtherCpus':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4330: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_enable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4537: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_disable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4555: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KAS_SlabCache_Initialize':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:5219: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3298:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2502:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r8 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Que sera ???...Last edited by Diabliyo on Tue Feb 03, 2009 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> He habilitado el driver de dicha version y no se ha instalado, despues intente instalar el driver mas reciente de portage y sale exactamente el mismo error . El error es:

 

... Normal, como que has instalado (o intentado) la misma versión las dos veces.

No pongas mensajes duplicados por favor, continúa en el otro.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   He habilitado el driver de dicha version y no se ha instalado, despues intente instalar el driver mas reciente de portage y sale exactamente el mismo error . El error es: 
> 
> ... Normal, como que has instalado (o intentado) la misma versión las dos veces.
> 
> No pongas mensajes duplicados por favor, continúa en el otro.

 

Por favor no confundas el tema, esto hara que otros usuarios se desinteresen por ayudarnem !!... El tema OTRO al que te refieres, es sobre otra tarjeta ati de otro modelo con otro procesador, porfavor lee los mensajes antes de publicar algo, puedes danar el hilo !!

Aparte tu mensaje no me ayuda de mucho, no aportas nada, solo es un mensaje donde estas quejandote o diciendome : "pues no se instalo"... Por favor proporcioname informacion que pueda guiarme o darme un poco de luz, y no mensajes que denoten que no se puede instalar el driver, ya que de antemano lo se y lo estamos viendo !!

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Un poquito desesperado y con ganas de arreglar el problema, ya que este equipo el que menciono (Gentoo AMD64 2008.0 con tarjeta Ati Radeon X1200) se trata de mi equipo portatil, y la verdad esto me tiene parado en mi proyecto de trabajo  :Sad: .

Intentando dar un poco de luz, tengo instalados y funcionando dos kerneles: 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 y 2.6.27-gentoo-r8, la version 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 (con la que empeze el hilo) la he quitado para evitar problemas  :Very Happy: .

Haciendo un resumen global, estoy intentando instalar el driver de ati-drivers mas reciente proporcionado por portage, que es: 8.501

```
*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.501

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 59,059 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is
```

Pero al intentar instalar da error  :Sad: ... Aqui build.log del intento de instalacion

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.27-gentoo-r8

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.501...........................................

 [32;01m*[0m Applying ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[120C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing fglrx module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r8 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_ProcessIsTerminated':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1368: error: implicit declaration of function 'find_task_by_pid'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1368: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_flush_tlb_onepage':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2596: error: too many arguments to function 'on_each_cpu'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_ke_pte':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_phys_addr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_page_table':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2660: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2788: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_flush_cache':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2974: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_CallFuncOnOtherCpus':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4615: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_enable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4822: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_disable_pat':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4840: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3287:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2491:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r8 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si ndiswrapper estará desfasado ya pero el año pasado tuve que apañar la grafica de un hp compac con esa utilidad.

----------

## pelelademadera

no te deja instalar ninguna version??

yo me manejo desenmascarando los paquetes desde package.keywords

agregale una linea nueva con

```
=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-8.573-r1
```

con eso instalaria esa version especifica.

sino podes poner >< o >= o <=

----------

## Diabliyo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no te deja instalar ninguna version??
> 
> yo me manejo desenmascarando los paquetes desde package.keywords
> 
> agregale una linea nueva con
> ...

 

No, el problema es que no se instala, sale error  :Very Happy: .... Y oviamente para habilitar una version especifica utilizo el package.keyword para desenmascarar una version esecfica. Y para desenmascarar una version de un rango deseado utilizo package.mask !!...

Probare la version que mencionas: 8.573

----------

## Diabliyo

Solucionado  :Very Happy:  !!...

La version 8.573 descarga el driver ati-drivers-installer-8-10 y es la version que SI se pudo instalar con mi kernel 2.6.27-r8

bye bye

----------

